

Node.js 0.6.3 out (npm included) - dzejkej
http://blog.nodejs.org/2011/11/25/node-v0-6-3/

======
tchol
Help is broken in the bundled npm, so they're going to be shipping 0.6.4 soon:
[http://groups.google.com/group/nodejs/browse_thread/thread/d...](http://groups.google.com/group/nodejs/browse_thread/thread/d592e5f194588aa7)

You might want to stick with the separate npm for now if you find yourself
using "npm help" a lot.

------
simonw
What's the state of the art in Debian/Ubuntu packages for Node? Is anyone
maintaining some anywhere?

~~~
naner
Debian (unstable) - 4.12-1

<http://packages.debian.org/sid/nodejs>

Ubuntu (11.10) - 0.4.9-1ubuntu3

<http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/nodejs>

Mint - none

Fedora - none

Arch - 0.6.2-1

<http://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/nodejs/>

Gentoo (unstable) - 0.6.2

<http://packages.gentoo.org/package/net-libs/nodejs>

OpenSuSE - ??? (couldn't find package database)

FreeBSD - 0.4.12

<http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/www/node/>

~~~
bergie
There is a Ubuntu PPA that tracks Node.js releases pretty closely.

~~~
bergie
Checked, still at 0.6.2: <https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/node.js>

------
krmmalik
does anyone know if npm is included with the windows install? This is very
exciting.

~~~
dzejkej
yes, it is included :)

~~~
krmmalik
OK Brilliant. Im going to try this right now - Thanks! ;-)

~~~
jigs_up
See the person's comment above about npm help.

